# 3/4" & 1" ID flare tool?



## 8295 (Jan 9, 2012)

Im looking for a flare tool to add to my box. Yet all I can find is the hammer type flaring. Any info would be great.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

JamesM03 said:


> Im looking for a flare tool to add to my box. Yet all I can find is the hammer type flaring. Any info would be great.


Water or gas?


----------



## 8295 (Jan 9, 2012)

water.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

JamesM03 said:


> water.


I cannot remember if my Ridgid goes up to 7/8 od or 1-1/8 od. I will have to check.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yellow jacket.


----------

